# autosmart rep in s wales?



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

anyone know if we have a autosmart rep in s wales as want a few items to try??


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

There is one here.. I keep some stuff if you want some samples.

James.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> There is one here.. I keep some stuff if you want some samples.
> 
> James.


yeah am after durafoam and tardis and anything else that make be worth trying except for lsd as happy with my waxes/sealants for now,lol


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, well don't have any durafoam (not sure I've seen that one) but have Tardis. You can find the local rep on their website.

The one down here is Howard Lavis 07836 763340


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> Ok, well don't have any durafoam (not sure I've seen that one) but have Tardis. You can find the local rep on their website.
> 
> The one down here is Howard Lavis 07836 763340


anything u would recommend i give a whirl


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

welsh-andy said:


> anyone know if we have a autosmart rep in s wales as want a few items to try??


We've got several reps in S Wales. If you PM me your postcode then i can put you in touch with your local franchisee. Thanks


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Is there one in central Cardiff?


----------



## Chrisrhondda (Jul 2, 2012)

*Tonypandy*

Hi is there one that goes to the tonypandy area or is there one near I can't pm cause I haven made enough posts yet still a newbie lol


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i ben to see my local rep today for the first time. not suer what his area is but he covers pontypridd, i went to meet him at his unit in caerphilly, good guy aswel

Geraint Thomas -07886356694


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

There's one that calls at my depot from time to time if thats any help mate


----------



## smith22 (Sep 25, 2011)

sean20 said:


> i ben to see my local rep today for the first time. not suer what his area is but he covers pontypridd, i went to meet him at his unit in caerphilly, good guy aswel
> 
> Geraint Thomas -07886356694


Agreed, top guy


----------

